# Conflicting reports



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Peter
Hope you are well and wishing you a good weekend.

If you don't mind I would like to know the answer to this question as I am a little confused.

With ICSI - does your percentage chance of success go up, go down or stay the same for each attempt you have?

I have heard 
a. After the first try your chance of success goes up.
b. After 6 tries your chance for success goes down
c. For each try your chance of success goes down
d. That for each and every try your chance of success stays the same.

As you can see I've had a lot of conflicting reports, from doctors and nurses and non-medical people, and would just like to know where I stand after 3 failed ICSI and one failed FET.

Many thanks for your time.

Kerry


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear KT,

Very confusing! Your chances of success stay the same with each attempt but there are many provisos such as a cycle in which there is a poor response, a poor sperm specimen on the day, poor embryos and so on. These variables withstanding the chances on each attempt are the same.

Hope this helps!

Peter



KT said:


> Peter
> Hope you are well and wishing you a good weekend.
> 
> If you don't mind I would like to know the answer to this question as I am a little confused.
> ...


----------

